
Hack Lodge: A Week-Long Buildathon for Student Hackers! - f3d0r
https://hacklodge.org
======
f3d0r
Hi all!

Applications for the summer 2019 Hack Lodge are open! Hack Lodge is a week-
long hackathon organized each summer/winter in NYC, Seattle, and the Bay Area.
It’s everything you love about hackathons, but with more sleep and more time
to really get to know your cohort (~20 people), who you become really close
with! Food and lodging covered, though there are no prizes, just your own
satisfaction from having built something. Engineers, designers, and everyone
interested in building are encouraged to apply:

[https://hacklodge.org](https://hacklodge.org)

